# Attn: Large frame Snapper owners, please share your ownership experience...



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey everyone...

I'm looking for current or prior owners of large frame 2 stage Snapper blowers. Similar to the photos below. 1980's vintage I believe.

Could you please give me your opinions on them as far as their performance goes as well as reliability and ease of maintenance ?
Are the ground speeds too fast/slow or just right ?
Are parts still readily available ?

From my research, they are a simple, yet robust design.
I've never seen or used one in person though.
Briggs engines (some years) are a plus in my book and I like the bucket design.

I've got some time to find a good one before the snow flies.

Thanks for your input !


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Russkat, these large frame Snapper Snow Blowers are really great machine's. I have a series 6 that was built in 2002. Model 8246 8 horse, 24 wide, series 6. I purchased it used in 2006 when it was about 4 years old and barely used for $450 dollars. They retailed for about $1500. Mine has an 8 horsepower Tecumseh flathead engine. HMSK80. The machine has a ton of power, I have never had an issue with the engine in the 10 years I have used it and I use my machine commercially here in New Jersey. Series 6 was the final series made of these great Solid snapper snowblowers. Simplicity purchased Snapper and continued making the series 6 until 2004 when Briggs and Stratton purchased simplicity. Production came to an end on these Iconic machines at that time. The Snapper name is still in use and Briggs is making products using there name but none of their new Snowblower's come near these large frame machine's. Depending on what you plan on using your machine for weather it be residential or commercial. If your plans are residential an 8 horsepower 24 wide would be perfect. They are electric start convertible and a headlight can be added, meaning the engine is already equipped to hook those accessories up but are sold seperate. If you are planning on using it commercial I recommend a 10/30 or 11/30. 11306. Electric start, headlight, one hand operation and a chute deflector cable is all standard on the larger machine. Regardless all of these machines are excellent, meaning even if you buy an 8/24 for commercial it will get the job done and well. The series 6 did not employ any Briggs engine's but honestly the Tecumseh Snow king engine's are a little better and are workhorse engine's when it comes to winter use. You would have to look for a series 4 which they made in the mid 90's to find one with a Briggs. Believe it or not a good solid 8/24 series 6 snapper made between 2001 and 2004 used in great condition is still valued and selling for around $450 now. The 30 inch wide higher powered ones will be a little more. If I could do it again, I would buy a model 11306 because I do commercial snow removal and could use the larger bucket even more power and all the accessories standard. However when I first got my snapper it was throwing snow 50 feet its got some wear now and is throwing about 45 feet max but that is still excellent. I have used a few machine's, two 1971 Ariens Sno Thro's a 1975 Jacobsen Imperial 626 and a few others and the Snapper has performed the best overall by far. My only current issue is that the axle has no bushing supports for the axle bushing. One of my axle bushings blew out and since there are no supports the frame is the support. The axle ate away at the frame a little bit. So I have to add a bolt on bearing or bushing support to the side of the frame to repair it or I can get the whole back frame off ebay for 40 bucks but that is a big job so I will just make the repair with bolt on bushing. Mind you that was after 10 years of non stop commercial use. They are great machine's and I highly recommend them. My Snapper has made me a lot of money over the last decade, that $450 I spent in 2006 was a great investment. Those Snapper's stand up to the Ariens, Toros and other top of the line snowblower's built during that time period, they were high quality American made machines with American made engine's, the Snow King was on 90% of Snowblowers before Tecumseh went out of business 8 horse and up Tecumseh Snowking are great engine's. I have a 45 year old 7 horsepower Tecumseh Snowking on my 71 Ariens clean and still going strong. I have seen a few on craigslist in my area. I saw one that was an 11306 for $425 in rough shape but it had sold already but there are still a lot of clean 8/24 series 6 models out there, just be patient and look hard and you will find a good one and you won't regret buying one. Good luck to you and let me know how things turn out.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the lengthy reply, a lot a information there.
The only one nearby is a series 3 1030 and it's missing the remote chute deflector cable assembly, but otherwise in good shape.
Asking $575.00 and a month later still unsold.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

No Problem, the series 3 was made around the mid 80's. At the time I do not believe they had the deflector control cable yet, you had to walk over and manually adjust the deflector on those unit's, the one other thing I don't like on the older models like those is they used the flat diamond tread tires, so you have to put chain's on the tire's to get good traction otherwise those style tire's spin out a lot, other then that the frame is exactly the same as the series 6 and they still are great machine's, on the series 4 and up they started using the Carlisle Snow hog's, which have great tread for good traction. I added chains on top of those tires for extra traction using it in commercial applications. Since it is a lot older unless it is in really good clean condition I feel $575 is a little high. One like that in really good shape would be fair for around $300 to $350. Keeping in mind you would have to either buy and add chains or get a pair of Snow Hogs to give it great traction. You could add the deflector cable to that machine now, but at the time the did not make it. That deflector cable kit is not cheap if you go to buy it new. I would keep your eyes out for a series 5 or 6. They were built from the lat 90's to 2004 and have excellent tire's standard. If your looking for a 30 wide unit the 10306 or 11306 is a very good machine, the 11306 is a monster with an OHV Tecumseh engine and really makes quick work of snow, 2, 3 feet it takes it on, because my 8 horse 24 has taken on Snow that high for many years and it really powers thru it, mine is a 24 wide so the accessories did not come with mine but the 30 wide machines on the series 5 and 6 have all of those accessories standard the machine's perform very well and have a ton of power. You should be able to find a good, clean, solid series 5 or 6, 30 wide for around 5 to 6 hundred dollars the last two series only used Tecumseh engine's but they are actually really are great engine's. Like I said, I paid $450 for my 8/24 series 6 Snapper when it was still practically brand new because it had been barely used it was 4 years old at the time and I did get a really good deal, because those machine's retailed for $1500 and those Snappers are dealer only model's not like now and they have held there value 10 years later. Keep your eye out you should be able to find a good clean one is excellent condition in that price range. They are top notch machine's just as good as the Ariens built during that time and just as good as the Toro's as well. The only thing the Toro had that Snapper didn't was that power-shift design. Other then that the Snappers were just as good and honestly they really dig in when it come's to heavy snow and it really tosses it far, top notch snow thrower's. You were smart to look into one of those late model Snapper's. They just are not building machine's like that anymore. Good luck I hope you find one. If you do once you use it to clear snow, you will be really happy you chose one when you see what those machine's are made of. Take care.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

If you can find one like this in the $600 price range your set. These machine's were around $2200 retail. These machine's are beast's and will take on all other brand machine's including Ariens. There is only one Snapper that is better then this the one with the 11hp OHV engine. That one is full on commercial. I saw one that had some rut in the picture and it was on there for $475 and it sold fast. I saw one on ebay a few month's back in pristine condition for $950 and it sold fast, because these machine's are far and few between now in pristine condition. There worth it. Okay bud, good luck. Take care. If you get one show it off.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Perhaps it's not a series 3 then... 
You can clearly see in the pics the bosses for the cable on the chute and the cutout in the panel for the remote deflector lever.
Here are some pics of it.
More than I've budgeted for a blower, but then again if I find something cheaper and it needs new bearings, new belts, new tires, new friction wheel, etc... my 
so called "great deal" can quickly approach the price of a well maintained, garaged, zero rust, needs nothing, ready to go machine.
I think if the Tecumseh Snow King is well maintained, then it can be a very reliable motor. 
I've actually never owned anything for more than a few months with a TEC motor, so I don't really have any 1st hand/long term experience with them.
I sent the seller an email.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I am 90% sure that is a series 5. One way I can tell is the gas tank on the engine is just a plain square style the series 6 which mine is has that newer style gas tank that had grooves in the tank that Tecumseh started using from like 2000 on it also has a snapper nameplate adhered to the bucket rather then just a snapper sticker which mine has. Its definetely not a series 3 because they were still red and white. It could be a series 4 because the recoil on the engine is that older style still as opposed to the recoils they were using at the end before Tecumseh went under but from the looks of it, I am almost positive it is a series 5, it's either a 4 or 5 that much I can say for sure, both good machine's with all the modern upgrades, if its a series 4 its just a little older, that's the only difference. I can see where the deflector cable was and it has been removed. Either it broke or he took it off. They sell that cable for $150 new. That is a clean good looking machine. Just ask him for the model if it is a 10305 then its a series 5, 10hp, 30 wide series 5, if there is an E at the end of the model it just means it came electric start standard, if it is a series 4 it will be 10304. The machine appears to be in descent condition. You have a trump card you can use here. Mention to him that the deflector cable is missing, ask why. Since he is selling it for $575, tell him you can do $450 because that cable is $150 dollars. Just make sure everything is good on it and it starts right up and runs. The great thing is you do not need the deflector cable to use that machine, you can manually move the deflector by hand by loosening and tightening the wingnut, so at $450 that is a good price if he agrees to it. Then it's up to you if you want to add the deflector cable with the money you saved from buying it. That machine also come's with one hand operation a great feature, it allows you to move the machine and keep the auger going with one hand so you can use the other hand for other things like adjusting the deflector when the cable is present. I like that machine because it has large stout tires compared to mine, those are much wider, plus you get a 30 inch swath and with a 10hp engine enough power to toss that snow. The electric start is an added bonus and having that headlight is a big deal when your out there past sun down. Its a pretty descent looking machine. I know a lot of people who love there 1030 snappers and I would like to upgrade to a larger one myself too one day. I would put a serious bid in on it. At $450 its worth it, if you can get him down. Offer it, if he says no walk away and if it doesn't sell, there is a good chance he will contact you down the road asking if the offer is still on the table. Just make sure everything works properly and it starts up and runs good before you commit to a buy, but yes a machine like that for around $450 is a good price. One thing I also did notice is it will need a coat of paint in the bucket, you have minor rust in there. Its an easy paint job, I re-painted mine last spring. You can use that as a bargaining chip as well ask him what model it is and if it is a series 4 what year it was built, you can use it's age as a bargaining chip as well since the series 4-6 were basically all the same except age, since its the older one you can chop a few bucks off there as well. At $575 I'm pretty sure the guy selling it know's he isn't going to get the asking price and will be ready to negotiate. Feel him out and see where you think his bottom number is at. If you were willing to make a $400 cash offer right now and he said yes, you would be doing very good, because those machine's retailed up over 2 grand. But otherwise from the photo's it looks pretty clean and solid. Good luck! Let us know how thing's work out and what you decide to do.
Thing's to look for when looking at this thing and testing it out are:
Do the tire hold air 100% of the time.
Does the engine start within 2-3 pulls tops and then run smooth after it warms up.
That all the gears including reverse drive good, no hesitation or anything like that.
Its history and maintenance record.
Why the deflector cable is gone.
Check the scraper bar and skid shoes make sure they have meat on them (I don't like those aftermarket skids he put on but that's inexpensive) see if he has the metal originals to give with it.
Make sure he has the manuals both engine and machine for it an gives them to you, that's usually a good sign of being the first owner, because they tend to get lost after resale.
Make sure that headlight works and lights up. 
Look under the bucket make sure there is no cracking at the corner's
Make sure the auger moves freely
Start it, run it make sure everything operates as it should and moves good, unfortunately you cant test to see how it throws snow now because there is none, but if the auger and impeller are moving nice and smooth, that;s a good sign.
Get him to come down on the price. Make him an offer, see what he says, then tell him you'll sleep on it, go home think it over and if the price seems fair and everything is up to par on the machine, make the decision. Try to get it for $400. If you can do that and its clean your getting a really good deal. Okay bud, good luck. Take care.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks again for the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a 8265 that I purchased new in 1996. It has been a great machine. Mine has a 8 hp Techumseh engine which has run well. I have performed normal maintenance at the start of each season. 
My repairs have been as follows:
Replaced broken chute deflector cable. The original cable had open ends and often froze. The new cable (purchased about 15 years ago) has boots on both ends and has never frozen.
Rebuilt Carb twice. 
Replaced broken impeller roll pins


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Do these models benefit much from an impeller kit or are they already good to go ?


Just watched the local news...











... of course I would look silly hauling a blower up to 12-14k ft mountain peaks just to find a few inches of snow, but it would make for a great photo !


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I never needed to add an impeller kit to my machine and I don't think I really have too. One of the great thing's about the way they made these Snapper machine's is the impeller was made to turn really close to the side of the belly already, there is a very small gap compared to other manufacturer's, I watched a guy on youtube show it and I've compared a few other machine's I had used myself and the Snappers impeller had the least gap out of all of them. As far as distance is concerned, these machine's really toss snow far. I remember when I first got her, it threw so far I was about 45 feet away and my neighbor was standing in his driveway shoveling and I said to my brother watch this, and just for fun I opened the deflector all the way and I was able to reach my neighbor from where I was, I didn't hit him I threw it to the side of him, just for a sec, then I gave him a hand with his drive with my machine, he knew I was just playing around and wanted to see if I could actually reach him which I was able too, but he did comment and said, that thing really throws the snow, he was impressed and so was I actually I could not believe it was able to throw it that far and out of everyone that lives around here, everybody has always commented on how well that Snapper moves the snow, the guy across the street has a Craftsman, the guy down the road has an early 2000's Ariens, there's a few others but I'm the only one with a Snapper and we have got together and talked and they all tell me they cannot believe how far it throw's, they also compared my chute to there's and the interesting thing is the design of the chute on these Snapper's The chute is reasonably tall but the deflector at the top is only about 3 inches long so what we have determined is the snow only makes contact with that deflector for a second as it's leaving the chute and that is what is allowing it to throw it so far. Very little contact just a brief second to set it's direction and it is off, great design. So I'm very happy with it's performance and I have two older classic Ariens and their built like tanks but that Snapper still takes on the snow harder and throws it farther then both those old machine's I have and the Snapper is built tough as well as you can see from the photo's, nice tall auger's. The only time it would really benefit from an impeller kit is if you get into that really super slushy stuff at the end of the driveway where the plow had packed the snow in good and it began to melt, then it will start to clog, but that is here in New Jersey when thing's start to warm up fast after a snow storm because I live right on the snow belt North Jersey gets hit hard I'm right in Central Jersey and we get a descent amount but most of the time if you go down to South Jersey they get a few inches at best. Sometime's it's the opposite, don't ask me why, its the way the storms roll into the east coast but in central Jersey we usually get steady snow, if your in the Midwest you probably wont encounter much of that, fast melting. My issues using my machine commercially is running over newspapers and having them clog into auger or impeller or both, it happened more time's then I can count, spending an hour trying to get a stuck newspaper out, but that's with any machine. It's a real bi*** trying to get them out once they get up in there good. The only other thing I've seen happen is where it snowed and it was about 30 degrees and we were out late and it dropped down to 15 degrees and as the snow entered the impeller belly area it froze on contact. I started carrying around a small portable torch with me to melt the snow if it ever froze up in there and also to help burn the newspaper's out of the auger, that pretty much took care of that problem. An impeller kit couldn't hurt it would stop any type of clogging, but if you get a paper jammed in there it would probably be even harder to get out, the one down side. You might get a little more distance with an impeller kit but like I said these machine's toss snow up to a good 50 feet already and that's far, more then I ever needed commercially. As long as you have a torch handy in an emergency too melt anything freezing up in the impeller belly and to help get stuck newspapers out your pretty much, good to go. If you get the machine and you do decide to add an impeller kit to your Snapper let us know how much improvement you get, I'm curios too know because as of now I have held off on installing one, it wasn't a necessity.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I have an 8246. Did your machine have the deflector cable come standard with it or did you add it? Mine did not have one. Where did you end up buying your's when you replaced it and how much did it cost? I need the entire kit not just the cable because it wasn't standard with mine, so I need the entire kit not just the cable. Mine also did not come with the headlight. I added the headlight and the electric start, the e-start I rarely use, but every time I need to adjust my deflector I have to stop and walk over to the chute and move it by hand with the wing nut. It get's to be a pain because I do commercial snow removal and time is money. How well does it work, do you recommend it? Nice not having to manually adjust the deflector right? I'm very interested in adding the deflector cable? How well does your machine throw the snow, like a rocket right? I can throw snow up to about 50 feet with mine no mods added. My machine is the series 6 it was manufactured in 2002. I purchased it second hand off a gentleman who only used it a couple time's in 2006 so it was still almost brand new. I paid $450 dollars for it. How much did those machine's retail for brand new? From what I understand the 8hp models were around $1500 retail but I have never had the chance to verify that 100%. I was always wondering how much they were retail to get an idea of what kind of deal I got on mine, how much did you pay in 1996 if you don't mind my asking. There great machine's, I love mine.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I have not heard from the seller yet and the only other Snapper locally is an i524.
There is a 8265 in Omaha, but 537 miles to pick up a 25yo blower is a bit much.

Thanks for the comments about the impeller kit.
I only need the blower to throw 20 ft and I'm happy

Some nice Honda's and Yamaha's here, but they are all tracked machines and the tracks are no longer available, so no thanks !

I think some of your other comments are directed to _SnapperInMA_.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

The deflector control was standard on the 8265. I purchased the replacement at the snapper dealer where I purchased the blower. I do not remember the exact price but I believe it was around $100-$120 for the cable assembly. The cable is an integral part of the assembly that includes the control that mounts in the dash. I could not replace just the internal cable.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

russkat said:


> Some nice Honda's and Yamaha's here, but they are all tracked machines and the tracks are no longer available, so no thanks !


If you get a lot of snow, I will take a tracked machine over a wheeled unit (I've experience with both tracked and wheeled Honda and Yamaha, and I much prefer the tracked units).

Which Hondas are they? If they are the HSXX(50,55,70,80) series yes, tracks are NLA, but for any HSXXX or HSXXXX tracks are still available.

As for Yamahas, They are very well built (just like Honda). 
Yes the tracks are NLA for them, but you can use HS624 or HS724 tracks on them (with minimal modification to the frame or no modification at all). 

I have HS724 tracks installed on one of my YS624 blowers (it did not need any modifications).

:blowerhug:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

The Yamaha's are YS828 and YS624
and Hondas's are HS80 and HS622


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey Russkat, the best advice I can give you is to just try and be patient. It's still summer and in the last week in my area I have seen a few Snapper's come and go already. Hopefully that one guy will get back to you if not just keep looking there are still a lot of those good older snappers out there it's just all about timing. Your right 125 miles is far for the next similar unit. One thing I do highly recommend is that whatever machine you decide to get, you should get atleast an 8 horsepower or the equivalent to it. I believe my Tecumseh's displacement is 318cc somewhere around there. The reason I say that is the 8 horsepower engine and up are medium frame engines. The 7 horsepower and down are not quite as large and don't have as much power. Personally I have used a few 5 horsepower snowblower's and they just did not have enough power, they would bog down while in deep snow throwing it so I had to keep laying off the trigger and give the engine time to catch up. So a 5 horsepower engine really doesn't cut it on a medium or large frame snowthrower, there good for the smaller machine's, it's pushing it when you have a smaller engine on a large frame machine. If you end up with a Snapper with an 8 horsepower engine don't worry you're going to get your 20 feet and another 20 feet on top of that. I never had the opportunity to use a Honda or Yamaha Snowblower, I'm sure they're great machines but your also going to pay more for those. I never needed tracks, they wouldn't work to well for me loading and unloading them off my pickup for snow removal and with track's something is bound to break or wear out at some point and then you have to get that repaired a headache especially if it happens in the middle of clearing snow as it usually does. Tire's with good tread and chains have been getting me by now the last 15+ years, so for me tire's are the way to go. Anyway good luck on your search and I hope you come up with something nice that will make removing snow a lot easier for you. The next comment is for SnapperINMA.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey SnapperINMA, thanks for the reply. There was a slight miscommunication, I should have been a little clearer. I realize the cable comes with the T handle that you attach to dash and that the other end with the boot attaches to the chute and deflector and when you replace or buy one you get the whole thing. What I meant was because my machine did not come with it in the first place, there are other part's I need that mount that cable as well. The main one being the little piece that screws to the chute where the cable mount's. Mine does not have that because it never had the cable, there are a few other small parts I need as well to hook that cable up, snapper sells it as a kit, but it is unavailable on partstree.com. Currently the cable itself with the T handle and the other end with the boot is $150 not including the other parts I need to mount it plus shipping on partstree.com, usually all of the website part ordering sites have their prices very close to each other, so that's about the going rate just for that cable now (I saw a Snapper that was selling as a part out machine which had everything I needed for $75 bucks in New York), at least an hour North of me, so that is how I will probably end up getting the parts I need, off a snapper that is in rough shape or being parted out at a very low cost. Right now every time I have to adjust the deflector I have to stop walk over to it loosen the wingnut adjust it, tighten the wingnut and then walk back behind the machine, it must be nice to just be able to move the deflector from behind the dash freely, something I have yet had the opportunity to take advantage of even after removing snow commercially 15 plus years now, it's time for me to upgrade! As far as price I was actually asking what the 8265 machine retailed for in 1996? I have the 8246 and I paid $450 for it second hand but barely used in 2006 at age 4, I was just wondering what the machine retailed for new, because that information is hard to find. From what I heard my series 6, 24 wide with the 8 horsepower without accessories was $1500 in 2002, but I haven't fully verified it, that's why I was curios as to how much the machine retailed for new in 96'. Also are you happy with the distance the machine throws. Mine was getting 45 to 50 feet when I first got her, so I was very happy with the distance. Yours is two inches wider but I don't see that really affecting the distance much, how far would you say yours throws? *One other thing I forgot to note in general is that the drive gearbox and impeller belly on the Snapper was very very similar to the machine's Jacobsen was making. My father had a Jacobsen Imperial 626 and when he saw my Snapper for the first time he commented on how similar the construction of it was to his Jacobsen, almost identical and Jacobsen also made top notch Snowblower's before Homelite took them out*.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

*My Snapper and machines*

Photo of my Snapper 8246 and my other machine's


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't have the receipt for the 8265 handy but it was between 1300-1400. This included the optional electric start. Depending on the type and amount of snow, it will throw 20-50 feet. The snow blowers my father owned did not have remote chute adjustments. When I bought the Snapper it was on my "must have list".


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok cool thanks for the info. The in 2002, $1500 new retail sounds about right then from what I was told. I got a good deal on that machine at $450. I see some guy is trying to sell the exact same snapper I have right now for $825 on craigslist, that is nuts he is asking way too much, nobody will buy it. I still see the older large frame snappers selling for between $300-$500 on average. That Snapper I purchased was the first snowblower I went and bought by myself. I was about 19 years old at the time and with all the snow removal I have done using it in the last 10 years it paid for itself 100 fold easily by now. I'm happy with it. Snapper was the right choice. Take it easy. Long live the snapper.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to use mine yet but I love the way it's built. It's as heavy as my '70's Ariens or Craftsman (Noma). I like knowing if I do run into something it's the something that I'm going to have to worry about.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

A quick update on my search for a large frame Snapper


I took a quick break from landscaping work and this saw this just a few miles away...
An early 824 in fabulous condition !
... but no remote chute deflector and no electric starter.
Price is a bit steep though at $520.00 


























*
Not to worry though !!!
*
On Tuesday I found a series 4 1030 with electric start and a remote deflector . It was 1.5 hours northeast of Denver where they don't get nearly the amount of snow I do, and always garaged.
They used it only 1-2 times a year.
A brief negotiation and I bought it for $140.00
Everything is in great shape, even the tires.
The 3 link chains are pretty much worthless and I've already removed those.
The only pics i have of it so far are the two from the seller.
I'll take some more pics after I give it a bath, it was quite dirty/dusty when I picked it up.


















*,,, Back to work !!!*


----------



## dhoyt714 (Jul 11, 2015)

To bad your not closer. I just pulled a snapper from the dump a couple of weeks ago. Cleaned the carb and runs like a champ. Still $140 is not bad for the blower you got.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (Oct 20, 2016)

I have an 826 Series 0. It has Tecumseh Snow Hog tires from the factory. Not all the Snow King engines are set up for headlights. I had to add the alternator to mine when I took the headlight kit off another Snapper (a 1030). Replacement cables for the remote deflector run about $150.00, which is why people just take them off when they break. It's nothing more than just a 1/4 turn locking Morse cable, so if you have a local place that makes them you just need to know what to ask for and get it made to a custom length.

Anyway, it is quite simply the best snow blower in it's size range I have ever used. I'd put it up against anything new in the same category.

Tommy


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm still hoping to find an early 824 or 826 with the BRIGGS engine-no Tecumseh,thank you.I had the use of one at a job for 13 years-great machine.

In all those years,I replaced both belts,the impeller shaft bearing, disassembled the carb for cleaning once and changed the oil/lube annually .


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

That's sweet. I wish I could find a snapper that size that cheap. They want $600 average for one like that around here its nuts. Snappers truly do hold their own out their. If you ever find the biggest one they made which was the 11306 you should hang onto it. It was the biggest baddest one they ever made. I've seen a few older ones in Pristine condition and they want around $650 for them. I have never run an old flathead Briggs winter engine so I really don't know what their like. I had one on a chipper and the thing was a beast but my Snapper 8246 is a beast it digs into that snow and launches it. The Tecumseh 8hp HMSK80 on mine works very hard!
Mine needs a repair to the left side of the frame where the axle bushing holds in place. 10 years of commercial snow removal took its toll on it. That was the one design flaw, No true bushing support. The frame supports the axle bushing, when the bushing goes bad the axle eats the frame before you even have realized it!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning Mike, I'm always looking for the Snapper's as they have GREAT resale value. Solid machines. I bought 3) 826 Series 5 this year and 1) I422. I got $700 for the first 826, and have 2 more to finish up. But I've seen 2 Snappers recently on C/L. Think they were 824's, earlier than the series 5, as they were white trim. I believe 1 had a Briggs.....it's either in Medfield MA or Wilmington MA. Think they were looking for $250. I'll check on the listings and post back if they are still available. GLuck, J


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Mike, There's a Snapper in N Andover MA, with a late model Briggs, 11 hp OHV, https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grd/5950011679.html

And another in Bridgewater MA, with a Briggs that looks to be original: https://providence.craigslist.org/grd/5911710548.html

GLuck, J


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

SnapperInMA said:


> I don't have the receipt for the 8265 handy but it was between 1300-1400. This included the optional electric start. Depending on the type and amount of snow, it will throw 20-50 feet. The snow blowers my father owned did not have remote chute adjustments. When I bought the Snapper it was on my "must have list".


I just added the deflector cable to mine yesterday. No more having to stop and adjust the deflector with the wing nut. I can tell already it is going to make life so much easier. The cable I used was manufactured in 1990. I got it off a fellow on ebay last Fall for $40.00. The only problem with that version, is it does not have rubber boots to protect the metal from the element's. I added clear wheel bearing grease on the areas that move in and out on both ends. -I wonder if I can buy those rubber boots someplace separately and add them to protect the cable.....?
I also added the electric starter to my machine. Its an 8246. The electric starter will rarely ever get used but I had one laying around so I decided to add it. My machine does not have the one hand control operation feature, does your's. That must be nice to be able to have your right hand free to move the chute and deflector while the machine is in motion and the auger turning. I took a small bungy cord and have it wrapped around my headlight that I added last fall. Now if I need one hand operation I can just warp the bungy cord around the handle for the blower and I now too have one hand operation. Good enough. Now the machine is basically a machine with the works like the other ones they made, except its an 8246. One thing I found out about these older snappers is the impellers were made with the smallest gap between the impeller and the belly out of all other machine's except the early snowbirds. It makes a huge difference because there is less clogging and the machine does indeed throw farther than others. Of course as these machine age and the impeller gets worn, an impeller kit would still be beneficial as it will stop the machine from ever clogging, throw all types of snow, ice, slush and water and increase throwing distance even more. I have been using my machine commercially since 2006 and its excellent, however it does clog and come out in cubes at times. The impeller mod needs to be added. I have had the opportunity to use many different snowblowers and hands down out of all the machine's I used the snappers from 2004 and back (series 6 and back) are some of the best machines that were ever built. There solid, sit tall, have a good tall bucket with taller augers and a wide impeller with a small gap inside. Plus you have all of the modern technology on a machine built solid, one hand operation, light for night time, deflector control from the operators position, electric start, good snow-hog tires with excellent tread and on my machine chains as well which gives the machine superior traction. The snappers in my opinion are some of the best machines ever built and will give all other machines a run for there money. I'm talking 2004 and back. These newer machine's built by Briggs using the snapper name don't count, I'm talking about the real snappers. They are excellent.


----------



## Bhart (Jan 27, 2021)

russkat said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> I'm looking for current or prior owners of large frame 2 stage Snapper blowers. Similar to the photos below. 1980's vintage I believe.
> 
> ...


I have one like the one in the lower picture and it has never let me down and always fires right up even after sitting all year.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
PLEASE check the dates of old threads before posting ,this one has been dead for 3 years plus .if unsure open a new one in the proper area


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Bhart









What he said. 


.


----------

